# hinge hang ups



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

take a CLOSE look at your D.L......


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Travis Shaw said:


> I have been shooting a scott black hole hinge release and am shooting pretty well. I am in a hunting league and everyonce in a while get where I cannot seem to get it to fire at the best time for me. I have adjusted the release and do not belive that is the problem. I just was wondering if there are some drills or something I can work on to remidy this problem. Thank you any help would be greatful.



I know what ya mean, I shoot zenith release and I'll be cruising along great and then out of the blue for what ever reason, can't get the thing to fire.

My remedy was, I rebuilt a whole new fire engine based on the rhomboid driving the rotation of the handle. that took me 1 year!
Now I can shoot my zenith better than ever. 
but I bought a backspin release. got it set up, and what I find out.
1. if I relax my index finger and then pull back through with my rhomboid, the shot breaks easier with the backspin release.
2. If I don't relax my index finger and then pull back through with my rhomboid the shot breaks easier with the backspin release.

now the backspin is a 4 finger and the Zenith is a three finger. 
That might be why I perceive the backspin to be easier;
or it could be the bearing.
Anyway with time, I'll shoot both releases while keeping score and let my X count decide which one to use.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

bees did hit on a issue there RELAX,,,NO TENSION this will and can be a big factor... also if you stop the muscle group its almost impossible to get them to re-start the correct way..


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

mike 66 said:


> bees did hit on a issue there RELAX,,,NO TENSION this will and can be a big factor... also if you stop the muscle group its almost impossible to get them to re-start the correct way..


 I find too much tension in the release wrist and hand is a real accuracy killer.. 
( Griv's seminar showed me just how many X's I could miss with too much tension in the release hand). 
constant fight with hand tension. 

I like to think of my release shoulder, arm and wrist and hand as a wet noodle, hanging there. 
My wrist straightens out during the routine because of the rhomboid back pull action, 
not because I tensed up the wrist /hand to hold it straight. 


come to think about it, the starting and stopping the back pull is probably why I didn't make the Lancaster shoot up this year. 
I missed it by one point in the senior division. 
I was using the straight back pull and relaxing the hand/fingers method. 
I had about 4 hang ups in the last 3 ends. scored 28 29 and 30. 
I wasn't Smart enough to let down and do over either.
I left that shoot wiser, but determined to get the rotational rhomboid squeeze into my routine.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

that balk I the fireing engine is a reliability problem in the bridge of your sub-conscious communication with your shot process. when you have these balks, it's time to spend more time in front of the 10 yard bale, working on your shot execution...that is what develops that bridge of communication. this specific area is a high maintenance area of our shot process that requires allot of support and reinforcement by regular periodical sessions at the 10 yard bale. 
most pros spend more time there than anything else, because it is the most important part of shooting reliably when the pressure rises.


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

These are good tips thanks. This is why archery talk is so cool.


----------

